# Heroes



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

After watching Heroes on BBC2 last week, I've got hold of the first half of Season 1 and we are now in as far as episode 6.

Really good I have to say, I would recommend it


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have enjoyed the first two episodes, yet another craking good series from the US, it's a pity we can't seem to match their quality these days









What's the best we can offer in the SF genre? A politically correct Doctor Who


----------



## bdstevens (May 5, 2007)

+1 for heroes. Just finished watching this on Sci-fi channel.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

rondeco said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > What's the best we can offer in the SF genre? A politically correct Doctor Who
> ...


i bet you rember the oringinal ,scared the **** out of me as a yougster Ron


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Being a fan of the super hero genre since I was a kid, I watched the first one last Wednesday just to see what it was all about. I was hooked after the first episode and stayed up to see the second! I'm looking forward to Wednesday evenings now!

Andrew.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its the bollocks, we watched the first series on the Sci Fi channel religiously, very very good....

I would bloody save the cheerleader too


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

We were hooked when it was shown on Sky, but alas after the first four episodes we terminated our Sky contract (felt great!) and have been impatiently waiting for its appearance on mainstream.....bloody worth the wait, its a cracking series and the little nip is THE fella







then again the Cheerleader...hmmm wouldn't mind putting her durability to the test!
















Best regards David


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah have to say sci fi is not my biggest or favorite genre ,but this series floated my boat -sky plussed it from the start then forgot about it the caught up 12 episodes in 2 days -later on it goes in cycles like lost,etc where you get an awesome episode then a not so good one BUT stick with it very good mostly fast paced lots of new charecters throughout and a clever plotline al in all 2 thumbs up -and how fit are the chicks in it the cheerleeder and the other split personality bird - ding dong .


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

We've finished watching all of Season 1 and it's really good. Being an American program, a majority of the plot twists are well flagged. All in all worth a watch though. Season 2 looks interesting too.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I didn't expect to like it, but it is very good. It will take a lifetime to watch though - anything more that 10 episodes and I don't normally bother!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

JoT said:


> I have enjoyed the first two episodes, yet another craking good series from the US, it's a pity we can't seem to match their quality these days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dr.Who is quite tame, but I found the spin off series, Torchwood absolutely fantastic. Can't wait for the new series.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i had a meal with my wife down the bay last thursday ,they were filming the xmas special of dr who ,fake snow everywhere and kylie being ferried around didnt see her but shes staying in the st davids hotel down there .

personally dr who is ok but i grew out of it when tom baker jacked it in .

stick with heroes its very good and remember -save the cheerleeder save the world.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> kylie being ferried around didnt see her but shes staying in the st davids hotel down there .
> 
> personally dr who is ok but i grew out of it when tom baker jacked it in .


Must admit I'd love to grow out of or even into Kylie. Something just so sexy about that big toothed Australian minx


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

as a mate of mine says about small women -shes a [email protected] puppet .


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> as a mate of mine says about small women -shes a [email protected] puppet .










:lol:


----------

